# "peas"



## lofus (Feb 8, 2005)

I feed my birds a Bay-Mor pigeon feed. They always seem to eat the "peas" first. Are these actually soy beans? I got some non-roasted organic soy beans 2day. Are these OK for pijs?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi,
We recently had a discussion on the use of soy products. There seems to be some evidence that they can be toxic.


----------



## lofus (Feb 8, 2005)

Can you buy the peas I find in my pij food.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*A cheap supplement*

Hi Lofus, May I suggest dry split green peas? Most pigeons love them, and are nutritional for them. Lentils uncooked are also a good diet supplement to add to your pigeon food. You can find lentils and split green peas at your supermarket in the uncooked pinto bean section. I don't know about the soy bean question though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

This article is way over the top. The author declared total war against soy. 

http://www.opinions3.com/facts_about_soy_gleaned_from_sev.htm


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Victor said:


> Hi Lofus,
> *May I suggest dry split green peas?* Most pigeons love them, and are nutritional for them. *Lentils uncooked are also a good diet supplement to add to your pigeon food.* You can find lentils and split green peas at your supermarket in the uncooked pinto bean section. I don't know about the soy bean question though.


Victor,
I add split peas & lentils to my backyard flock's regular seed. They *do* love it. 
My inside pijjies, on the other hand, seem to want to throw them about rather than eat them.   

Cindy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Victor,
> I add split peas & lentils to my backyard flock's regular seed. They *do* love it.
> My inside pijjies, on the other hand, seem to want to throw them about rather than eat them.
> 
> Cindy


Yes Cindy, these delightful birds can be finicky eaters. Of my six adult birds, the only ones that love them are my fantail Uchiwa, Barbie Blue bar and her mate Paris. Tooter,Rosco and Beaksley completely ignore it. I do once in a while add a few to their mix per chance they try them and change their minds, as Rosco did with unsalted raw shelled sunflower seeds. He used to turn his beak to them, and now he discovered he loves them. I have been observing my young pigeons (not so much babies anymore!) have been adapting to eating the small pigeon seeds and the older one was eating some left over split green peas that his parents overlooked. They seem to love them too...just like their mom and dad.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

My bird Pesto has them in her feed but refuses to eat them the same with Pidjie. I give them both dried split peas and they love them but refuse the canadian peas all together. They love buckwheat and cant seem to figure out where I can buy it separately. 

Cindy


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

pigeonperson said:


> Hi,
> We recently had a discussion on the use of soy products. There seems to be some evidence that they can be toxic.


Very interesting article. This is one of the reasons why I try not to fix my mind on anything that is said to be good for you. Individuals differ, and findings always change. And to think, I forced myself to eat that stuff.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

We actually had what I thought to be a good conversation on the topic
soybeans here:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18476&highlight=beans

I don't think what this group came up with is that it is toxic per se, but there
are some issues other than toxicity that were raised. Renee did point out that 
Brown's uses soy in one of their mixes.

And pigeonperson, you're absolutely correct that the article you presented is over the top.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yep, as soon as I read the post I was going to respond with the same recent post about the soy.

I usually add the green split peas on top of their pigeon seed every day, and it is one of the first to go, I think the hens prefer it more then the males. 9probably why they are such productive layers)


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Roasted or Toasted*

Well here we go again on this soya bean thing. I use soya beans that have been toasted or roasted the cooking of the soya bean neutralizes the urea and trypsin while retaining all beneficial substances such as lecithine and vitamin B-complex. Raw soya no no, toasted or roasted yes yes I buy my roasted soya bean in a health food store I do not feed it in large amounts as it can be costly. .GEORGE


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> Well here we go again on this soya bean thing. I use soya beans that have been toasted or roasted the cooking of the soya bean neutralizes the urea and trypsin while retaining all beneficial substances such as lecithine and vitamin B-complex. Raw soya no no, toasted or roasted yes yes I buy my roasted soya bean in a health food store I do not feed it in large amounts as it can be costly. .GEORGE



Ya, George, a bit circular in dimension, but if based on the slinky model, could
be indefinitely an issue....

fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

naturegirl said:


> My bird Pesto has them in her feed but refuses to eat them the same with Pidjie. I give them both dried split peas and they love them *but refuse the canadian peas all together*. They love buckwheat and cant seem to figure out where I can buy it separately.
> 
> Cindy


That's funny Cindy. 
The only thing left in our Rae Charles' dish are canada peas.  

It's a riot watching Mikko & Malio try to 'grab' one that has fallen on the floor. They'll chase that darn thing all over the place.  

Cindy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Once upon a time when I only had Tooter, I discovered that he absolutly HATES canada peas. Once, I actually strained my pigeon mix, or at least tried to, and ended up sitting on front of the TV, plucking the large peas out of the mix, and put them in a jar. I would set them outdoors...three days later, the darn things are still there. I ended up putting the rest of the "pellets" in the wild pigeon mix. The only one that eats them, and quite well at that , is Paris. Neddless to say, I have more things in life to do than separate canada peas...never again.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Does peas cause the birds stool to stain the feathers in the rear?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

lofus said:


> I feed my birds a Bay-Mor pigeon feed. They always seem to eat the "peas" first. Are these actually soy beans? I got some non-roasted organic soy beans 2day. Are these OK for pijs?


Depending on the particular mix, could be Canada Peas, Maple Peas, or Austrian Peas, those three are commonly used in commercial mixes. There are as many thoughts on feeding, as there are pigeon fanciers who feed pigeons. I personally follow the line of thinking my Mother employed on all of us kids. We ate what was put on the plate, period....no one seemed to care if you liked it or not. I follow the theory that pigeons are like children, left to their own devices, they will eat too much of the wrong things, because they like the taste. The biggest mistake most people make, is they overfeed their pigeons, and like most Americans and their pets...are obese. This I contend, will lead to more health problems for our birds.

With the exception of breeders during the breeding season, my pigeons are fed very lean meals of various pellets, seeds, and/or commercial mixes, depending on the amount of work they are required to do. There is no time to pick and choose. If they are getting picky on their seeds, then they are being overfed.

I also use Soy products in my pellets..... .... so don't believe every little tidbit you read on the Internet some where. Check out some of the materials that go into the making of Purgrain Pellets : http://www.purgrain.com/products3.htm


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

That is so funny to hear you say that Victor as I have done the same thing. It is a waste of time and when I clean their cages it goes bye bye. I have also noticed that the wild bird food in the winter time here in Michigan is so filled with Milo almost as I filler even the Mourning Doves don't like it, and refuse to eat that. I guess my birds are a little spoiled rotten but hey they deserve to be spoiled as if they were fending for themself they would be skinny, possibly sick or died by now from some unknown diesease. They love buckwheat like candy. 

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Victor and Cindy, I also went the route of picking out cerain seeds or peas in the mix for the purpose of providing 'favorites' but the favorite just kept changing and it was way too time consuming.

My birds don't eat all of what's there ever and pick through what they do and
don't want. I know they are spoiled and that they are, as Warren put it,
overfed, or they would eat all of what's on their plate. Being selective can't
be great for their health.

Someone here locally gives his birds fresh vegetables to munch on during the 
day and only puts the seed down for two brief periods per day and I think
that's a great idea in that if they are truly hungry, eating lettuce or carrots 
or other fresh vegetables is going to be great for them anyway.

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Adding my 2 cents:

Squeaks never ate Canada peas either...at first. I would just throw them on the grass, along with whatever else was left, for the wild ones.

Then, one day, I noticed the peas were gone from his food dish. Lo and behold, a food miracle! He COULD swallow something larger than a small seed!  

Been wanting to try lentils and Split Peas and keep forgetting! I thought I would buy the bags, try a few with Squeaks and if he liked them, that's great! If NOT, more for me as I would make my soups out of 'em! Even if he _does_ like them, some for him and some for me! A WIN WIN situation all around!  

Yeah, I confess...Squeaks IS spoiled too! He also like bits of lettuce when I'm making a salad. Instead of giving him a large piece, he and I play "lettuce pick up!" I tear off small bits and drop them...he sees how fast he can nail 'em! Especially fun is dropping a few at a time. That bird is FAST! He rarely misses! We are BOTH entertained!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Mr. Squeaks, how does that suit catch the peas when they come out the other end, it looks like a cape the way that it's hanging off him right now. BTW,
I spent a fair amount of $$ on 4 of those things and the first one I put it on
went thud on the ground. Poor baby swore up and down it couldn't fly
w/that on, so I took it off.

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Mr. Squeaks, how does that suit catch the peas when they come out the other end, it looks like a cape the way that it's hanging off him right now. BTW,
> I spent a fair amount of $$ on 4 of those things and the first one I put it on
> went thud on the ground. Poor baby swore up and down it couldn't fly
> w/that on, so I took it off.
> ...


LOL...one MUST get one to fit. And, yes, his suit does look draggy but works very well, WHEN he wears it...usually, when NOT on SPP patrol, he runs around naked, his favorite...

Don't *I* wish! 

Oh yeah, he also needs the extra room because he carries snacks with him for the other SPPers.


----------

